# HELLO!! EVERYBODY



## Ivanep (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello my name is Ivan and I am a mantis breeder mexico

I really like this theme of the mantis, I have them more or less 2 years

The species I have are

STAGMOMANTIS limbata (change OTEC)

PHYLLOCRANIA PARADOX

SPHRODOMANTIS lineola

WALHGBERRI PSEUDOCREOBROTA

GEMMATUS CREOBROTER

and I want to become of more


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum, nice species you have there!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola amigo


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## davestreasurechest (Jul 23, 2010)

welcome !


----------



## revmdn (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

